

Sexy image effect like in flash in pure CSS3... - nikeshhayaran
http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2010/07/sexy-image-effect-like-flash-in-pure-css3/

======
theone
HTML is getting more _flashier_ day by day

~~~
nikeshhayaran
yes it is ... :P nd thanks to CSS3 nd HTML5

